# تاريخ الشبكات الراديوية الخليوية



## mr_safwt (4 نوفمبر 2007)

في عام 1946 تم إعداد أول هاتف نقال في St.Louis في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. استخدم هذا النظام مرسل راديوي وحيد وضع على قمة بناء عالي, وتم استخدام قناة وحيدة لذا كان لابد من وجود زر يتم الضغط عليه عندما يود الشخص التحدث ويقوم بتحرير الزر لينصت. لا يزال هذا النظام, وهو من نوع Half Duplex, مستخدماً في أيامنا هذه من قبل الشرطة وسيارات الأجرة ويطلق على هذا النظام اسم CB-radio.
في الستينات تم تحسين هذا النظام حيث تم تزويده بقناتي اتصال وأطلق على هذا النظام اسم Improved Mobile Telephone System (IMTS). لم يتمكن هذا النظام من دعم الكثير من المستخدمين نظراً لمحدودية مجال الترددات المستخدم آنذاك. تم حل هذه المشكلة فيما بعد باستخدام مفهوم الخلايا Cells (تم اقتراح مفهوم الخلايا في مختبرات Bell عام 1974) الأمر الذي مكن من إعادة استخدام الترددات Frequency Reuse مما مكن النظام من دعم عدد أكبر من المستخدمين وأطلق على تلك الشبكة اسم الشبكة الراديوية الخليوية.

يمكن تصنيف تطور الاتصالات الراديوية الخليوية في عدة أجيال من التطور كما يلي: 
الجيل الأول من الاتصالات الخليوية (1G)

اعتمدت أنظمة الجيل الأول من الاتصالات الخليوية على التقنيات التشابهية والمصممة لنقل الاتصالات الصوتية لمستخدمي الشبكة. تم وضع مثل هذه الشبكات في مجال الخدمة في ثمانينيات القرن الماضي.
على الرغم من وجود الكثير من أنظمة الاتصالات النقالة قبل ظهور الجيل الأول 1G إلا أن هذه الشبكات اعتبرت الجيل الأول لأنها الأولى التي استخدمت مفهوم تقسيم مناطق التغطية Coverage Area إلى خلايا Cells.
أدى مفهوم تقسيم مناطق التغطية إلى خلايا إلى حل المشكلة التي واجهت أنظمة الاتصالات النقالة السابقة, حيث كانت تلك الأنظمة ذات قدرة استيعابية Capacity قليلة كما كان دعمها للتنقل Mobility محدوداً. إن مفهوم الخلايا Cells مكّن من إعادة استخدام الترددات Frequency Reuse عدة مرات وبالتالي من زيادة القدرة الاستيعابية للنظام.
حتى عام 1989, استخدمت جميع الأنظمة الخليوية التجارية الإرسال التشابهي Analog Transmission, حيث كان يتم نقل أصوات المستخدمين على شكل إشارات تشابهية.

فيما يلي المعايير الأشهر والأكثر نجاحاً في تلك الفترة:



•Advanced Mobile Phone Service (AMPS)

تم استخدام هذا المعيار في عام 1984 في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وبعض البلدان الأخرى.

​
•Total Access Communication System (TACS)

تم تطوير هذا المعيار في بريطانيا بهدف تحسين المعيار AMPS ووضع في الخدمة في عام 1985.

​
•Nordic Mobile Telephone (NMT)

كان هذا المعيار أول نظام اتصال خليوي نقال أوروبي حيث استخدم في كل من الدانمارك, النرويج, السويد ودول اسكندنافية أخرى.

إن القدرة الاستيعابية المحدودة لهذه الأنظمة جعلتها تواجه صعوبات مع النمو السريع لعدد المشتركين. وكان الحل للتغلب على هذه المحدودية هو الانتقال إلى النظام الرقمي Digital System بدلاً من النظام التشابهي Analog System المستخدم آنذاك.

الجيل الثاني من الاتصالات الخليوية (2G)

يصنف الحيل الثاني من الاتصالات الخليوية ضمن الأنظمة الرقمية المدعومة من قبل معاهدات التجوال الدولي والتي تسمح بإمكانية تشغيل الهاتف النقال خارج الحدود الدولية لأي بلد. تتمتع شبكات الجيل الثاني بقدرة استيعابية أكبر بكثير من القدرة الاستيعابية لشبكات الجيل الأول والتي تم تحقيقها عن طريق تقسيم قناة الاتصال بين عدة مستخدمين وإدخال تحسينات أخرى على النظام (مثل استخدام البنية الهرمية للخلايا).

هناك أربعة معايير أساسية مستخدمة في الجيل الثاني 2G هي:

​
•Personal Digital Cellular (PDC)

استخدم هذا النظام فقط في اليابان وعُرف باسم النظام الخليوي الرقمي الياباني Japanese Digital Cellular System.

​
•Time Division Multiple Access (US-TDM)

استخدم بشكل أساسي في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.

​
•Global System for Mobile Communication (GSM)

استخدم هذا المعيار في أوروبا وفي بلدان أخرى عديدة.

​
•Code Division Multiple Access (CDMA)





استخدم هذا المعيار في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.

كان المعيار GSM المعيار الأكثر نجاحاً واستخداماً من أنظمة الجيل الثاني.
__________________
​
الجيل الثاني المطور من الاتصالات الخليوية (2.5G)

يطلق على هذا الجيل اسم 2.5G أو GSM++. إن المشكلة الرئيسية في النظام GSM هي معدل نقل البيانات الراديوي (عبر الهواء) المنخفض, حيث يبلغ فقط 9.6kbps. تم حل هذه المشكلة في الجيل الثاني المطور من أنظمة الاتصال الخليوي وذلك باستخدام النظام High Speed Circuit Switched Data (HSCSD). مكّن النظام HSCSD من زيادة الشقوق الزمنية Time Slots إلى ثمانية من أجل اتصالات البيانات وبالتالي زيادة معدل نقل البيانات إلى 115kbps. وبما أن النظام هو نظام تبديل دارات Circuit Switched لذا يتم تخصيص واستخدام الشقوق الثمانية بشكل دائم حتى لو لم يكن هناك ما يجب إرساله, وهذه هي إحدى المشاكل في هذا النظام.
على أية حال لن يدوم هذا النظام طويلاً نظراً لتزايد الحاجة إلى نقل البيانات باستخدام الأنظمة التي تعتمد على تبديل الطرود Packet Switched بدلاً من تقنية تبديل الدارات Circuit Switched.

وفيما يلي عرض موجز لأشهر أنظمة الجيل الثاني:

General Packet Radio Service (GPRS)




يقدم هذا النظام معدل نقل بيانات عالي يصل إلى 115kbps. يعتمد نظام GPRS على تبديل الطرود Packet Switched, لذا فإنه لا يقوم بتخصيص المصادر الراديوية بشكل دائم وثابت, وإنما فقط عندما يكون هناك ما يجب إرساله. إن نظام GPRS منتاسب لتطبيقات الزمن غير الحقيقي Non Real Time Application مثل البريد الإلكتروني e-mail وتصفح المواقع على الشبكة العنكبوتية Web. يمكن اعتبار نظام GPRS حلقة وصل ما بين الجيل الثاني والجيل الثالث من الاتصالات الخليوية.

يتألف نظام GPRS من شبكة Public Land Mobile Network (PLMN) معتمدة على البروتوكول Internet Protocol (IP), Base Station System (BSS), Mobile Station (MS) بالإضافة إلى Mobile Switching Center (MSC) من أجل الولوج إلى شبكة تبديل الدارات وقواعد البينات.

تتألف الـ PLMN من:

• عقد دعم خدمات GPRS
Serving GPRS Support Nodes (SGSN)

• عقد دعم بوابات عبور GPRS
Gateway GPRS Support Nodes (SGSN)

تتم عملية التجوال من خلال ربط عدد من مناطق الخدمة PLMN, SGSN و GGSN مع Home Local Register (HLR) وذلك لاسترجاع التشكيلات الجانبية Profiles للمستخدمين وذلك لتسهيل إتمام الاتصال. تقدم GGSN إمكانية الاتصال مع شبكات طرود البيانات Packet Data Network (PDN) مثل شبكة الإنترنت أو شبكة من نوع 2.5G.

تتألف الـ Base Station System (BSS) من Base Transceiver Station (BTS) و Base Station Controller (BSC). تقوم الـ BTS بالاستقبال والإرسال عبر الهواء (باستخدام CDMA, TDMA) وبالتالي إيصال الصوت والبيانات لاسلكياً إلى الهاتف النقال MS. توجه الـ BSC اتصالات البيانات إلى منطقة الخدمة PLMN التي تستخدم تبديل الطرود باستخدام الربط Frame Relay (FR), كما توجه الاتصالات الصوتية إلى شبكات PLMN التي تستخدم تبديل الدارات مثل PTSN و ISDN. كما أن الـ MSC تطلب من الـ VLR تخزين معلومات المشتركين الجوالين.

تحدث العملية المعاكسة في شبكة PLMN الهدف والـ BSS الهدف. في الطرف المرسل للبيانات, تقوم الـ BSC بتوجيه اتصالات البيانات إلى الـ SGSN, ثم يتم تحويل البيانات إلى الـ PDN الخارجية عن طريق الـ GGSN أو يتم تحويلها إلى مشترك آخر على الشبكة الخليوية.

قدم النظام GPRS خدمات قيمة, إنما ليست خدمات صوتية, تسمح بإرسال واستقبال البيانات عبر شبكات الهاتف النقال. كما تقدم اليوم خدمة الرسائل القصيرة Short Message Service (SMS) ونقل البيانات عبر شبكات تبديل الدارات Circuit Switched Data.
__________________
​
الجيل الثالث من شبكات الاتصال الخليوية 3G 




يمثل آخر صيحة في هذا المجال حيث تصل سرعة الاتصال فيه إلى حوالي 2.5 ميغابيت في الثانية...

فالجيل الأول من أنظمة االاتصال قدم خدمة اتصال صوتي بسيطة عبر إشارة تماثلية غير رقمية ، في حين أن الجيل الثاني الحالي وبفضل اعتماده نظاماً رقمياً للإشارة تمكن من إضافة بعض الخدمات المعلوماتية إلى الخدمة الصوتية كخدمات الفاكس و البريد الإلكتروني و الرسائل القصيرة و الواب WAP وغيرها... 

ومع التطور الذي طرأ على سرعة التصال بظهور أنظمة GPRS تطورت الخدمات التي يمكن للجيل الثاني أو ما أصبح يعرف بـ 2.5G أن يقدمها... 

أما الجيل الأحدث 3G و بفضل السرعة العالية جداً التي يمكن له أن يقدمها فقد فتح الطريق لتقديم خدمات كانت غير ممكنة مع الأجيال السابقة كخدمات الفيديو و الوسائط المتعددة ذات الدقة العالية فضلاً عن تحويل المكتب أو مكان العمل المتنقل إلى حقيقة واقعة من خلال إمكانية القيام بالمعاملات البنكية و متابعة تطورات البورصة و الأسواق المالية عبر جهازك النقال أينما و حيثما كنت فضلاً عن إمكانية تصفح الإنترنت بسرعة تصل إلى ضعف ما يمكن لشبكات الإنترنت السريعة الحالية أن تقدمه , كما أن إمكانية مشاهدة صورة من تتحدث معه عبر الهاتف النقال قد أصبحت حقيقةً واقعة مع هذا الجيل من الأجهزة و الشبكات من خلال ميزة الــ VIDEO CONFERENCING التي أصبحت ممكنة مع السرعة العالية لهذا الجيل من الاتصالات....

يعتمد الجيل الثالث على ما يعرف بنظام UMTS أو 
UNIVERSAL MOBILE TELECOMMUNICATIONS SYSTEM وهو ما يمكن أن ندعوه بالعربية النظام العالمي للاتصالات الخلوية .. هذا النظام يمنح 3G العديد من المزايا التي تجعل اعتماده كنظام دولي موحد للاتصالات أمراً لا مفر منه مع الزمن , و من أهم هذه الميزات :

- جودة اتصال أفضل بكثير مما توفره الأجيال الحالية من الشبكات ..
- سرعة عالية جداً في نقل البيانات تصل إلى 2.5 ميغابيت في الثانية الواحدة , و إن كانت السرعة المبدئية ستحدد بـ 64 كيلو يبت في الثانية إلا أنها تظل أفضل مما يتمتع به معظم مستخدمي الشبكة الثابتة في منازلهم.. 
- UMTS هو نظام عالمي للاتصالات بكل ما لكلمة عالمي من معنى حيث أنه يشمل الكرة الأرضية بأسرها معتمداً على محطات اتصال أرضية و فضائية عاملة بالأقمار الصناعية بصرف النظر عن المكان الذي يتم الاتصال منه..
- نظام UMTS متوافق بالكامل مع أنظمة GSM السابقة له مما يجعل عملية إدخاله الخدمة على نطاق واسع عمليةً خالية من المشاكل و التعقيدات...

​


----------



## م.الـحـربي (5 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خير موضوع ممتاز ..


----------



## كونترول (7 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور أخي على هذه المعلومات القيمة 
وننتضر منك الجديد


----------



## محمد النخالة (11 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور اخوي على المعلومااات الحلوة
بس ياريت لو تكون بالغة الانجليزية


----------



## fullbank (14 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## العلم سلاحي (20 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي هذا الموضوع شيق وعندي شوية تعليقات لكن لا املك الوقت الان لذلك وساكتبها فيما بعد


----------



## Obadi_eng (20 نوفمبر 2007)

جميل + مفيد + ممتع = موضوع الأخ mr_safwt 
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## الداخلية (5 ديسمبر 2007)

معلومة جيدة ومشوقة


----------



## bebo13 (26 أبريل 2008)

mr_safwt 
اسلوب عرض الموضوع ممتاز جدا جزاك الله خيرا عنا وبانتظار المزيد من التوسع في الموضوع


----------



## eng.mai.o (11 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك على هذه المعلوملت و نتمنى المزيد منك ان شاء الله


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (13 سبتمبر 2009)

معلومات قيمه بالفعل ومنكم نستفيد .

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## lake.shadow (14 سبتمبر 2009)

معلومات رائعة,,,شكرا لك


----------



## fadi007 (18 سبتمبر 2009)

thnx a lot for this nice article


----------

